# Hobble Creek to Utah Lake



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Today I went shotgun shooting up Hobble Creek and decided to take my spinning rod also. Tied on a brown rooster tail and right off the bat, a nice 12" brown.  [attachment=4:176j0bk7]HC Brown 2.jpg[/attachment:176j0bk7]
Then I tied on a silver and orange mepps spinner and sure enough, another brown. A little smaller, but I'll take it.[attachment=3:176j0bk7]HC Brown.jpg[/attachment:176j0bk7]
I also got to see some beautiful scenery![attachment=0:176j0bk7]Hobble Creek.jpg[/attachment:176j0bk7]
Later we headed down to Utah Lake and fished for about an hour and a half. We got one decent white bass and a nice bully. two other big cats got off...[attachment=2:176j0bk7]UL White Bass.jpg[/attachment:176j0bk7][attachment=1:176j0bk7]UL Bully.jpg[/attachment:176j0bk7]
It was another great day of fishing!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, that's a pretty big white. Nice work.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Hey, that's a pretty big white. Nice work.


Yeah, my dad caught it.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you fish the new Hobble Creek access there at the lake? I'm wondering how that is, but haven't taken the time to go check it out first hand.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I haven't fished it either. I went up the canyon a ways.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

REPETER said:


> Did you fish the new Hobble Creek access there at the lake? I'm wondering how that is, but haven't taken the time to go check it out first hand.


There have been huge "runs" of white bass come up there and when that happens, will attract quite the crowds. The times I've been there, I haven't seen any trout caught though.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I have caught big cats there and lots of whites. fall is when i catch the most over at that new access.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never fished Hobble Creek before but I now work in Provo and it looks enticing for an early morning (before work) get away. How far up the canyon do you need to go for good fishing/access?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello all. I'm new to the forum (I've read a whole bunch but this is actually my first comment), but when Hobble Creek was brought up I just had to chime in. I grew up in Springville and I think I've fished nearly every inch of the stream, from I-15 to Balsam campground. I love fishing here! You can catch fish anywhere, but in the canyon anywhere after the catch basin is great. The road follows the creek most of the way up the canyon but if you bust some through some brush to some more secluded areas you'll have even more success. I usually just use a silver, gold or black Blue Fox and I always have success.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I love Hobble Creek for the great numbers of fish and access. It is really narrow so the fish can't hide in very many places. Also, in HC you can use bait, so you can just float a nightcrawler under a bobber and drift it down the stream. Overall you might not catch great size, but you'll definitely catch a bunch.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

JuddCT said:


> How far up the canyon do you need to go for good fishing/access?


You can find fish anywhere along the whole stretch of the river. All you need to do is cast into a pocket where the water is deeper, where there's logs or decent cover, or right at the bottom of a small waterfall.


----------

